# New Shoes



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

:beer: 

they look very nice. can I ask make and model? maybe even weight? I have been looking for something similar, trying to avoid another set of OZ's and keep the weight as low as possible.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

omerkm1 said:


> :beer:
> 
> they look very nice. can I ask make and model? maybe even weight? I have been looking for something similar, trying to avoid another set of OZ's and keep the weight as low as possible.


 BBS CH 21.5lbs


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> BBS CH 21.5lbs


 
Thanks!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

One of my favorite wheels:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Lookin good Noah :thumbup::thumbup:

Keeping the OZ's as well? What were those around 15 lbs. 17x8 ?


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Lookin good Noah :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Keeping the OZ's as well? What were those around 15 lbs. 17x8 ?


 
I think you might be talking about my comment about OZ's? I have a set of 18x8in OZ Alleggerritta HLT's on my GTI. I think they are around 18lbs. What 17x8's are close to 15lbs?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

always been a fan of those, although I don't like the black on grey combo.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Lookin good Noah :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Keeping the OZ's as well? What were those around 15 lbs. 17x8 ?


 
At the moment I am going to keep them, perhaps throw on some RT615k's for some fun. 14.4lbs I believe are the weight for the OZ's.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Neb said:


> always been a fan of those, although I don't like the black on grey combo.


 
Neither did I at first. Ran some R32 wheels for a year and liked them. Only to toss on my winters that were dark colored. At first I did not like them, but out side of the garage it is stunning. Waiting on my 3.2 spoiler, 3.2 grille, spacers and studs. Working on a new splitter for the front that should complete the look. Then off to put some R32 brakes on the front. Hope to have everything done for SoWo.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Splitter!!! Let me in on the action!! I wanted to make a custom splitter when the car is back on the road


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Splitter!!! Let me in on the action!! I wanted to make a custom splitter when the car is back on the road


Will do Doug, should have a prototype made up in a couple weeks. Just have to whip up the solid model. Hows your engine coming along?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> should have a prototype made up in a couple weeks.


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been dragging my feet with the motor build. I need a good set of hands and fragile Gregory (what a Pansie) threw his back out last week. I think I'm just going to pull the front clip off and slide it out the front like I did last time.

Knicks game tonight, wing night tomorrow (drive down man!) and Wednesday night motor removal!

FYI: Tuesday were going for the gauntlet so you should be there, all 18 beers on tap at Nags Head in a row. 10oz cups, $30 each person. The real challenge is making it to work Wednesday haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok it looks like everyone will have to take off so we can all help out. Between all of us we can probably have it done in a few hours:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I've been dragging my feet with the motor build. I need a good set of hands and fragile Gregory (what a Pansie) threw his back out last week. I think I'm just going to pull the front clip off and slide it out the front like I did last time.
> 
> Knicks game tonight, wing night tomorrow (drive down man!) and Wednesday night motor removal!
> 
> FYI: Tuesday were going for the gauntlet so you should be there, all 18 beers on tap at Nags Head in a row. 10oz cups, $30 each person. The real challenge is making it to work Wednesday haha



Ah crap, Greg throw his back out from moving? Hmmm, if I did not have to for 7 days a week for the next two months I would so be down to swing down on a Tuesday for some wings and beer. Other than SoWo, my next day off is 4th of July.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

We're gonna have to tell you the stories of moving with a pickup truck and no rope except for some household extension cords we tied together...

James I'm one bolt away on the bellhousing and two on the front clip- just being super lazy!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Get un lazy haha!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Get un lazy haha!


x2 :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions and offsets on the wheels? 

How big of spacers are you going to run? 

I like the contrast with the wheels and car. It took me awhile to get use to dark wheels on my Corrado but now I really like it. This set of wheels wouldn't happen to be Louis' old wheels would they?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

dogger said:


> What are the dimensions and offsets on the wheels?
> 
> How big of spacers are you going to run?
> 
> I like the contrast with the wheels and car. It took me awhile to get use to dark wheels on my Corrado but now I really like it. This set of wheels wouldn't happen to be Louis' old wheels would they?


Think they are et 35 perhaps. 17x8.5 and yes James you are correct they are Louis's old Corrado wheels. Going to run 3mm in the front and 5mm in the rear.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I've been dragging my feet with the motor build. I need a good set of hands and fragile Gregory (what a Pansie) threw his back out last week. I think I'm just going to pull the front clip off and slide it out the front like I did last time.
> 
> Knicks game tonight, wing night tomorrow (drive down man!) and Wednesday night motor removal!
> 
> FYI: Tuesday were going for the gauntlet so you should be there, all 18 beers on tap at Nags Head in a row. 10oz cups, $30 each person. The real challenge is making it to work Wednesday haha


Let us not forget the Billy Joel Documentary you "just couldn't miss" :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL - I made it back to the bar though! You guys missed quite the wild Tuesday. I didn't make it home till 4am

After a long week of not getting anything done I swear I'm going in the garage to pull this motor after work... there will be a celebration thread coming!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> LOL - I made it back to the bar though! You guys missed quite the wild Tuesday. I didn't make it home till 4am
> 
> After a long week of not getting anything done I swear I'm going in the garage to pull this motor after work... there will be a celebration thread coming!


Less beer and more werk. Then lots of :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

all done!

Motor is in the garage split from the trans on the floor. car is covered in the driveway.

no beer. current score: TT 5, Doug 1...


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> all done!
> 
> Motor is in the garage split from the trans on the floor. car is covered in the driveway.
> 
> no beer. current score: TT 5, Doug 1...


Good job Douglas. You are here permitted to celebrate until further notice.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> current score: TT 5, Doug 1...


Your cars like that nasty stepchild nobody wants to deal with. You need to be more like an alcoholic step dad and kick its ass and show it who runs the show...no celebrating till its back together!!!:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Go Doug!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

New parts showed up Saturday 










Working now on my other garage. Ripped out the drop ceiling and all the BS wiring that was not up to code.

First step to wall removal is to play darts with hammers.




































WTF where did that shovel come from?!









Yep that hammer went right through









Wall Down










Inside looking out.









TT outside in the wild

















Safe back in the new garage section with the Corrado.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Great now there is another Aviator Grey with a 3 bar:facepalm:
:laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Great now there is another Aviator Grey with a 3 bar:facepalm:
> :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks chief!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Thanks chief!


No problem. At least we will be able to spot each other at shows hahaha


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> No problem. At least we will be able to spot each other at shows hahaha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Car looks great =)

What rear spoiler lip is that? Osir?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

idwurks said:


> Car looks great =)
> 
> What rear spoiler lip is that? Osir?


Yep Osir.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

DeckManDubs said:


> Yep Osir.


It's going to look awesome with the black wheels and 3bar mang :thumbup:

How do you like the Ventus Evos? I am going to order tires this week. Falken 912 or Ventus Evo.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

idwurks said:


> It's going to look awesome with the black wheels and 3bar mang :thumbup:
> 
> How do you like the Ventus Evos? I am going to order tires this week. Falken 912 or Ventus Evo.


Had them on for 8k or so now. Use to run Falken 452's and then decided to try the Evo's out. They are quieter than the 452's. Same level of grip both in wet and dry under most driving. I have been very happy with them so far.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

DeckManDubs said:


> Had them on for 8k or so now. Use to run Falken 452's and then decided to try the Evo's out. They are quieter than the 452's. Same level of grip both in wet and dry under most driving. I have been very happy with them so far.


And you are running a 225/45 on a 17x8.5? How is the comfort as related to gaps, potholes and quick response stuff? And how does the treadwear look at this point?

Btw: When I installed my three bar, I had to dremel a little material away from the backside of the bumper so the grill would push in all the way and snap. You may have the same issue. Just in the top corners there is a little rib that runs around the grill to keep it from pushing all the way through, and I just removed a little material there.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

idwurks said:


> And you are running a 225/45 on a 17x8.5? How is the comfort as related to gaps, potholes and quick response stuff? And how does the treadwear look at this point?
> 
> Btw: When I installed my three bar, I had to dremel a little material away from the backside of the bumper so the grill would push in all the way and snap. You may have the same issue. Just in the top corners there is a little rib that runs around the grill to keep it from pushing all the way through, and I just removed a little material there.


With the H&R's the road feel is really good here in New England and even driving in NYC. The tires at this point look almost new, I think they are worth another 18k or so which is not bad considering how I tend to push the car in the twisty's. They respond very quickly to input for fast manuvering, yet they are no RT615. I have been through four sets of those with them averaging 10k or so. 

Thanks for the heads up on the grille mod. I owe ya a beer if your ever out here on the East Coast :wave:


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

some weekend project boys.... looks like this is going to to be a few weeks lol.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

631 Corrado said:


> some weekend project boys.... looks like this is going to to be a few weeks lol.


You know how that goes. Weekend turns into weeks, then into months. :laugh:


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

years....:banghead:


----------

